# ► lowest possible wi-fi modem +router



## kool (Aug 29, 2012)

Now i want to buy such wireless modem that can connect my pc via lan cable and tablets/mobiles via wi.fi.

I've never used wi-fi modem/router before so suggest, which one is good for me. I've night unlimited plan 2am to 8am @2mbps  
Budget: Rs.1200


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 29, 2012)

In 1200/- you will get very low capable routers which will be a real PITA if your house is big or comprised of multiple walls. You will get a decent one in ~1700.


----------



## arka (Aug 29, 2012)

please recommend a decent one @ rs.2500...pm me..pls...thnx



dashing.sujay said:


> In 1200/- you will get very low capable routers which will be a real PITA if your house is big or comprised of multiple walls. You will get a decent one in ~1700.



please recommend a decent one @ rs.2500...pm me..pls...thnx


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 29, 2012)

^TP-LINK 300Mbps Wireless N Router White | Router | Flipkart.com


----------



## arka (Aug 29, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^TP-LINK 300Mbps Wireless N Router White | Router | Flipkart.com


But , I need wireless with modem...


----------



## kool (Aug 30, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> In 1200/- you will get very low capable routers which will be a real PITA if your house is big or comprised of multiple walls. You will get a decent one in ~1700.



my house has 3 BHK flat in aptt. so, i dont have problem of range. I just need one wired connection to go PC + wireless antenna for tablet/mobile. Now suggest me, and i dont have knowledge of any w-fi router.



arka said:


> But , I need wireless with modem...




whats is the diff between only wi-fi and wi-fi+modem ???? :O


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 30, 2012)

^^
WiFi routers w/o modem are compatible with almost every ISPs. To connect 'em with ISPs like BSNL you need to have a separate modem too. So, you just need to connect the LAN cable from your modem to WiFi RJ-45 port in the router and WiFi will be enabled. And using the rest four LAN ports, you can connect PCs/Laptops through wired connection. 
But WiFi routers with modem are compatible only with telecom ISPs like BSNL, MTNL, Airtel, etc. Here you dont need to have an extra modem, just plug in the RJ-11 telephone cable into the given port in the router and you enable internet connection and can access internet just like the above case. But if you ever change your ISP to non-telecom ISPs, these routers wont be of any use. 

So, if you already have a modem, I suggest you to go with a 300N Wireless router w/o modem.

For WiFi router w/o modem, this is the cheapest option to be looked at: *www.flipkart.com/tp-link-300mbps-w...6WN2&ref=940c7362-7bf5-40ff-81fa-9fa43c47a665  

If you really want one with modem, then this is the cheapest good option: *www.tp-link.com/lk/products/details/?model=TD-W8961ND 
Costs around 2.2k locally.

Also look for this model: www.tp-link.com/lk/products/details/?model=TD-W8960N#fea 
AFAIK it can work as a WiFi router with modem and w/o modem too. 
It has a LAN-cum-WAN port, so even if you use non telecom ISP, you can still use this wifi router. 

Contact your nearest TP-Link distributor and find out the price. 
www.tp-link.in/where-to-buy/resellers.aspx


----------

